# utilizing back emf to recharge? regen accel?



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

where's da Link


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

NintendoKD said:


> check out the video, not sure about this one, but it sounds very sound in theory.



You have got to be kidding!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

A+++ video. Fast delivery. Would watch again!


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> A+++ video. Fast delivery. Would watch again!


there was a glitch in the matrix, stupid roadrunner high speed acting up again, for some reason half of my original post didn't post, including the link.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ThaneCHeins
there, try it now


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

sorry bout that folks you have to remember, I am not an engineer, may be smoke in mirrors, but sure looks convincing.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Duncan said:


> You have got to be kidding!


dunno, I would like to travel to canada and see it myself, I just got finished with a physical fitness test, I apologize for a late reply. I am on Cali time


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't have sound here, what's the gist?


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

somanywelps said:


> I don't have sound here, what's the gist?


 he uses one motor, attatched to agenerator, with a coil in it. He reaches the terminal input speed normally. He then uses the generator to induce acceleration somehow "magic" thus driving both motors and providing a charge, seems small, so no bigtime overunity here. the generator once up to speed turns, then makes a charge to turn the other motor, since the motor is near it's terminal input speed. There are some things I do not understand, he can reach above the maximum rated terminal speed of the original motor "possibly because of lack of load?" I really don't know much about all of this, maybe someone else can chime in here?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Oh...that guy.

All complete BS. He contradicts himself a dozen times during the infomercial.

The secret is likely a fat resistor that he bypasses when activating the magical 'regenerative drive' which makes it speed up.

Most of his claims are stupid things which amaze people who have never driven an electric, or thought about how they drive an ICE.

Things like, "Without adjusting the throttle, you can see the amount of power used decreases." Duh. If you floor an EV it ramps up to the controller's limit, then drifts down until you reach the steady state amperage. Similarly with a gas it takes X power to accelerate, then less to maintain that speed.

I had a hard time sitting through the whole video, because it was too painful to watch, yet hilarious at the same time.

And yet again, it's a perpetual motion guy that doesn't even claim it's perpetual motion. It's free energy that's 30% more efficient than normal energy.

If it's free, why isn't it infinite? Well, it's simple, really. 30% is easy to fake, infinite would be rather impossible. So we'll 'demonstrate' the 30% and imply the infinite. That's good enough, right?


----------



## SandRailEV (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's just BS... 

Now think about this... Let's say you could build an EV whereas the motor, batteries, and complete electrical system (including BMS and regen braking) is 100% efficient. Calculate how much more range you have available from your curent configuration (battery capacity, motor size, regen braking and rolling resistance & drag coefficient ). Small changes are very noticeable because the overall system is much more efficient that the ICE counterpart. But even with 100% system efficiency, you're better off reducing load (rolling losses and drag coefficient) than making modest gains in system efficiency.

With ICE drives, the motive powerplant is so inefficient to begin with that a little more drag (load) here and there is hardly noticeable at all and likewise, small gains in efficiency isn't that noticeable either. 

Not sure what that has to do with the video, but it sounded good saying it...


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't always believe the news, I just report it. This is the EV news section right? I like this, mainly because it gives people a more objective look at ev's and what scams/bull is out there and not to believe everything.

thanks again,

Nintendo


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi NintendoKD

There is a simple rule
If it seems too good to be true - It almost certainly is


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It's also simple to tell by looking at how transparent the demonstration is.

In this case the electric motor is in a transparent case so you can see no funny business there, but where the main plugs go in, what all the switches do, if there's any batteries involved are all covered by cusom boxes that are all unnecessay.

If someone had a credible demo they would do it like Jack R with all the connections and controls on a huge screen for everyone to see.


----------

